# PDF plans for a rocking horse



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Any one have any PDF pans for a rocking horse? Looking for plans for one that is not plywood. Spent 1/2 hour on Google only to find that about every other "free plans" hit went to one of Ted's various websites, and boy does he have a bunch of them. Anyway, 21st grand child will be looking for a rocking horse come Christmas time.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I saw a rocking horse a guy made a couple of years ago. I asked about the plans. He said he got them from Rockler. Not free though.
http://www.rockler.com/search/go?asug=&w=rocking+horse+plan

I don't see why you couldn't glue up stock if you didn't want to use plywood.

Edit: FYI Rockler is currently running a 20% off on one single item. When I went to the website, it automatically applied the promo code.


----------



## Brentley (Dec 2, 2012)

Look at the one that Woodcraft has here. It is pretty cool. they also have a PDF download http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/150712/Woodworking-Project-Paper-Plan-to-Build-Rocking-Pony.aspx


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Wood whisperer did one a while back, and he had a free PDF posted on his website. It was one of his cancer charity drives, that should narrow down the googling


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Saw the Wood whisperer one, still looking. As to the others - guess I'm cheap, not paying $20 for plans - i can wing it if I have to. Budget constraints ya know!


----------



## gmcooter (Jan 22, 2015)

*rocking horse plans*

I have a couple of plans for rocking horses. I have one that takes a 8' 1x12. I modified it and made it out of 1&1/2 wormy chestnut. I made another one out of 2x12 pine. it is a pretty simple plan. I could print an sen it to if would want me to.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

gmcooter said:


> I have a couple of plans for rocking horses. I have one that takes a 8' 1x12. I modified it and made it out of 1&1/2 wormy chestnut. I made another one out of 2x12 pine. it is a pretty simple plan. I could print an sen it to if would want me to.


Here's the start of 4 from the plans you sent- pile of parts and 2 bodies glued and clamped. Naturally I ran out of clamps - more in the garage, just to cold to go get them. :thumbdown: Will glue up the other 2 bodies in the AM.


----------



## Slootman (Nov 25, 2015)

Years ago when my kids were little I made the one that wood magazine had out of cherry and it turned out beautiful. Do you want me to look it up and fax it to you. I think I have it in a book now. 
Rick


----------



## Slootman (Nov 25, 2015)

Pm me if you do


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Many thanks for the offer, but when these 4 are done, the shop closes for the winter. And since no more grandbabies on the horizon.... probably the last of them.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Have you seen these? They are on sale right now. You get 2 sets for the $$

http://www.toymakingplans.com/websi...t=Two+Best+Selling+Rocking+Horses+for+$16.50+


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Not that I need them - just starting final assembly of the 4 I'm doing from the plans gmcooter (post #6) sent me. Seems to work out pretty well using construction grade lumber.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Finished. Enlisted the ladies help for the trim painting. Waiting for little riders - tomorrow is their big day.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Guess they worked out ok. Couple of the grand kids giving the seal of approval.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 13, 2010)

Kewl. Look at those faces. I guess I know what my next hobby drafting project is.


----------



## tseitz11 (Dec 19, 2012)

Alchymist, those turned out great!!! Could you email the plans for those to me please! [email protected]


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

tseitz11 said:


> Alchymist, those turned out great!!! Could you email the plans for those to me please! [email protected]


The plans I received from gmcooter were printed plans. To make them work, I cut the plans apart and attached to poster board as templates.

It required a little fudging here and there, as I substituted 2X material for the center piece in lieu of the 1X called for. I made additional templates for leg placement. I made the cross pieces slightly longer than the plan, and angled the legs themselves instead of cutting angled spacers as called for. (Remember the thicker center piece).

I can mail the templates if you want them, PM me your address. Would be nice if you could send them on to someone else when finished, too.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Nice offer ....*

Please trace them on something substantial before you mail them on to someone else. You won't regret it. :no:


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Alchymist said:


> The plans I received from gmcooter were printed plans. To make them work, I cut the plans apart and attached to poster board as templates.
> 
> It required a little fudging here and there, as I substituted 2X material for the center piece in lieu of the 1X called for. I made additional templates for leg placement. I made the cross pieces slightly longer than the plan, and angled the legs themselves instead of cutting angled spacers as called for. (Remember the thicker center piece).
> 
> I can mail the templates if you want them, PM me your address. Would be nice if you could send them on to someone else when finished, too.


Do you still have that email with the plans attached? Or, if you had to download them to your hard drive, they should still be somewhere on your hard drive...downloads folder maybe. 

Your horses look really nice.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

MT Stringer said:


> Do you still have that email with the plans attached? Or, if you had to download them to your hard drive, they should still be somewhere on your hard drive...downloads folder maybe.
> 
> Your horses look really nice.


Just to clear up the confusion - the plans were already printed, delivered by snail mail. Never had an email (PDF or whatever) copy. :smile:


----------



## tseitz11 (Dec 19, 2012)

Alchymist,

Thanks so much for the offer. I sent you a private message.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 13, 2010)

Alchymist said:


> Just to clear up the confusion - the plans were already printed, delivered by snail mail. Never had an email (PDF or whatever) copy. :smile:


Here is a solution then. Alchymist, if you would be willing to set the horse on your kitchen table and take a "dead on" photo of the side of horse and then a head on view, I could draw the plans, given the basic dimensions. Just a thought, as long as it isn't copyrighted... A top view would be helpful too.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Timothy said:


> Here is a solution then. Alchymist, if you would be willing to set the horse on your kitchen table and take a "dead on" photo of the side of horse and then a head on view, I could draw the plans, given the basic dimensions. Just a thought, as long as it isn't copyrighted... A top view would be helpful too.


Sorry, no access to the horses, as they have been stabled elsewhere with their new owners. I could take photographs of all the pieces with a ruler for scale if that would help.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 13, 2010)

I might be able to work from that. Or at least try.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*There are dozens of rocking horse plans*

This search for rocking horse plans "images" resulted in:
https://images.search.yahoo.com/sea...aWQDBHNlYwNzYw--?p=Rocking+Horse+Plans&fr=sfp

a nice one:










now we're talkin'


----------



## tseitz11 (Dec 19, 2012)

Alchymist,

I received the plans and thank you so much. Check your private messages as I sent you one.

Thanks again


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

tseitz11 said:


> Alchymist,
> 
> I received the plans and thank you so much. Check your private messages as I sent you one.
> 
> Thanks again


You are most welcome. Good luck with your build! :yes:


----------



## Timothy (Jan 13, 2010)

Here's an update on the rocking horse drawings folks... I should have all the parts and such by Friday. When done they will be a full scale template on 24" x 36" paper.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm running a bit behind, had some other things I had to do but here's the latest...


----------



## AndyV (Jun 18, 2014)

Woodthings posted a pretty neat unit. I also like the plans that are 2 for 25. 

I just got my first nephew and I think I am going to build one. It seems that all the plans have to be purchased. Do you know if you purchase the plans if they will print to scale on multiple sheets of paper so that you can tape them together and get the full size stencile? Or would I need to go to a UPS store to have them printed at a larger scale?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmcooter (Jan 22, 2015)

*rocking horse plans*

I ordered the plans then traced them off on a large piece of paper and cut them out an put them together to make the body in one piece. Another thing I did was glued up a 1&1/2" piece of wood and cut the body out in one piece.


----------



## Belg (Oct 2, 2011)

Timothy said:


> I'm running a bit behind, had some other things I had to do but here's the latest...


These look really great Tim. Nice work.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 13, 2010)

If life would quit interrupting me, I'd have theses done. Thanks Belg!


----------



## Dave Wollaston (11 mo ago)

Alchymist said:


> The plans I received from gmcooter were printed plans. To make them work, I cut the plans apart and attached to poster board as templates.
> 
> It required a little fudging here and there, as I substituted 2X material for the center piece in lieu of the 1X called for. I made additional templates for leg placement. I made the cross pieces slightly longer than the plan, and angled the legs themselves instead of cutting angled spacers as called for. (Remember the thicker center piece).
> 
> I can mail the templates if you want them, PM me your address. Would be nice if you could send them on to someone else when finished, too.


I know this an old thread, looking into making my friends kids a rocking horse I have a bunch of 2”x11.5”x48” oak to use


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

These plans have become down to whether you can find them..I waneed an Adirondack chair plans. Most want you to pa for them...


----------

